# Kaleidoscope



## underdog (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks to Jim Duxbury for supplying an excellent set of plans for this project. I hope to do several more. 

Our club invited Jim to demonstrate for us. He and his wife entertained us with one of the best demos I've seen.






And here's what the inside looks like!


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 20, 2007)

WOW!!!!

Nice work!

And nice photography![][]


----------



## penhead (Aug 20, 2007)

WoW..!!..Totally awesome..!!..I love kaleidoscopes..[]
and you did a great job..!


----------



## txbatons (Aug 20, 2007)

Very nice job!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 20, 2007)

Very attractive. Did you turn the barrel?


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Aug 20, 2007)

Very beautiful.
Drool Drool Drool Drool.  
Now that I have ruined my keyboard are the plans for that available???


----------



## penhead (Aug 20, 2007)

Jim, Hope you don't mind if I jump in here with some info. I was so fascinated with your work I did some researching.  Here is the website I found: http://www.resp-o-rator.com/ec/scopes.htm


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Aug 21, 2007)

John,
Thanks for the posts.  That was just the information we were looking for.

Mike & Linda


----------



## underdog (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments guys. 

Sorry to have not responded sooner. John has the exact right information there. You can purchase the plans to make every piece of this kaleidoscope on Jim's website.

So, yes Frank, I did turn that barrel... and the object cell, and the lenses, and cut the first surface mirrors, and, and, and.....

It's a great project, and well worth the $10 for the plans.


----------



## Woodlvr (Aug 21, 2007)

Jim,
   I noticed a DVD also is it needed or are the plans sufficient for a newbie to kaleidosopes? 

Mike


----------



## underdog (Aug 21, 2007)

Oh. I never noticed a DVD.

It suppose it may be nice, but I'm not sure it's necessary. Of course I did watch a demo... so your mileage may vary.


----------



## underdog (Aug 23, 2007)

I just got an email from Jim, who told me about the DVD. He reminded me that even I had questions after the demo, when actually I started making this thing. So yeah, y'all might want the DVD just to help. One of the AAW guys filmed this video until it was perfect...

I suppose I should give a few more details on this thing:

Kaleidoscope and stand 
Cherry and Walnut
13 x 2-1/2 inches
PVC object cell
Stained glass
Expensive first surface mirror! 
Make sure you include a lense in the eyepiece to prevent funneling glass into your eye if your Kaleidoscope gets dropped


----------

